# تسبحة نصف الليل فريق ابو فام كاملة للموبايل بحجم 25 ميجا  "لمن يرغب فى حفظ التسبحة"



## bahaa_06 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*يارب ســـــــــــــلام*​ 
*شئ جميل ان تكون التسبحه على الموبيل *
*انا عن نفسى حخليها على الموبايل بتاعى *
*انا بحب التسبحه جدا *
*يارب علمنا كيف نسبح اسمك القدوس مع السمائين لتشتمها رائحة بخور ذكية يارب لا تعاملنا كتكاسلنا وكخطايانا بل عاملنا ككثرة رأفتك ومراحمك التى لاتزول امين*
*وصلة التحميل للتسبحه :download:

**http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DWV070ZP*



*لكيفية التحميل من هذا الموقع 

اولا حمل شريط :download:**http://www.megaupload.com/toolbar2.0/toolbar.exe** 
ثانيا اغلق المتصفح ثم سطب الشريط
ثالثا افتح المتصفح و الصق وصلة الفيلم في خانة العنوان واضغط enter 
رابعا عندما تفتح الصفحه اكتب الاحرف الانجليزيه الثلاثه التي تظهر لك ثم enter


هذه النسخه تستطيع ان تشغلها علي الكمبيوتر ببرنامج الريل بلاير الفرجن الحديث منه 

حـمل برنامج Real player 11 الجديد كامل بالكراك 



**http://rapidshare.com/files/46071910...s_v11_Gold.rar** تمنياتى بالاستمتاع*
*:smi411:الموضوع منقول للأمانه .. وهذا بغرض تعميم الاستفاده *
*وليس لاى غرض اخر ..*
*:94:ربنا يبارك وينجح طريق من انشأ هذا الموضوع صلوا ليبارك الله خدمته:94:*
*بهـــــــــــــــاء

*​*
*


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

رائعة جدااااااااا وشكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## bahaa_06 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

michael33 قال:


> رائعة جدااااااااا وشكراااااااااااااااا


* 
 اشكر محبتك 
 اشكر محبتك اشكر محبتك 
 اشكر محبتكا شكر محبتك اشكر محبتك اشكر محبتك 
 اشكر محبتك اشكر محبتك
 اشكر محبتك 
 اشكر محبتك 
 اشكر محبتك 
 اشكر محبتك 
*​


----------



## malak_adel_4 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## grgs80 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مميز جدا 

منتهى الشكر

الرب يبارك حياتك ومجهودك الجميل


----------



## e_bes2000 (30 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر لهزا العمل الجيد


----------

